# 2018-19 Upland Proclamation



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Anyone know when this generally comes out?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

On the guidebook page now.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/fishing-in-utah/guidebooks.html


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

BRL1 said:


> On the guidebook page now.
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/fishing-in-utah/guidebooks.html


Thanks! It wasn't there a few days ago. Guess I should've checked before posting.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

That's fine it wasn't there when I looked at Noon yesterday either.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks like their allowing rimfire in the fall turkey hunt. Color me unenthused.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Looks like their allowing rimfire in the fall turkey hunt. Color me unenthused.


An amazingly bad move. One area I typically set up on and call to birds in the fall will now be in the firing zone of road rifle plinkers. Decoys are out of the question now. Turkeys already flown up to roost will now be very tempting plinking targets also. Hard to imagine the thought process that led to this one...


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Looks like their allowing rimfire in the fall turkey hunt. Color me unenthused.


I voiced my opposition to my local RAC person. I can only hope the DWR has some reasons to back up the decision. Seems dangerous to me. While I'd love to hunt turkey in the fall, I'm already busy enough (says my wife) with waterfowl, upland and deer. Now I have a better reason not go fall turkey hunting: personal safety!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

From what I read, I think all the changes are stupid. Rimfire is obvious stupidity. My wife doesn't hunt, and even she thought that was asinine. Two other items I have to question are multiple tags and opening up the central region.


Firstly, from my (limited) experience the fall turkey areas are select areas where apparently turkey's are becoming a nuisance. The trouble with most of these areas are that the birds are flocking up where you cannot hunt them. I know of one area where they are quite literally in peoples front yards. So, what's the point of issuing more tags when you can't even fill a single tag in these areas?


Secondly, Central area. I have mixed feelings about this. I like the prospect of not having to drive several hours south for the fall hunt, but that is tempered by the realization that where the birds reside in public lands, I'd rather not reduce their population. Because, compared to the southern region, there isn't that many of them. What's more, I'll wager my bottom dollar they open up areas only where the birds are a nuisance, and quite unhuntable. Infact I'm so sure of this, I'll bet they open up Hobble creeks left fork where all the huge mansions reside. I'll bet the residents complain, DWR responds, but who wants to have some yahoo on their land with a shotgun (or rimfire)?


Oh yeah, Want to practice your turkey calling? If their still there, take the family for a picnic in Rotary park just at the start of the left fork. Last year before the fall there was a huge family group there. You'll never be able to hunt these birds in a million years, but the kids will love seeing them, and it is cool seeing them upclose and how they respond to your calls.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I heard another guy complaining about the rimfire regs today. But he said he knows a guy who was already hunting them with his rifle, shooting out of his truck, and killed 4 mature gobblers last winter that way....


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hawglips said:


> I heard another guy complaining about the rimfire regs today. But he said he knows a guy who was already hunting them with his rifle, shooting out of his truck, and killed 4 mature gobblers last winter that way....


Sounds like a call to the DWR poaching line is in order.


----------

